# Happy Easter



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Easter Everyone--------He has Risen Indeed----God Bless Our Country*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I think the odds are pretty high that GOD is done with that. but it can't hurt to keep asking.

HAPPY EASTER TO you also.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a safe weekend all.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

" the power of a nation be not in its horses and chariots but in its men of GOD!

THANK you JESUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy Easter skip and all my pt family


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

An alien vessel landed quietly on St Peter's square in Rome. A hatch opened and two small grey men with dazzling smiles appeared. They were promptly granted an audience with the Pope.
After a brief discussion about the weather, the Pope said "I know this question maybe odd to you, but what do you know about Jesus Christ?"
"Jesus Christ?" said the slightly taller one."Of course we know him. He visits our planet every couple years."
"Every couple of years" shouted the Pope. "We are still waiting for his second coming."
"Maybe he didn't like your chocolate" replied the alien.
"Chocolate?" asked the Pope, "What does chocolate have to do with it?"
"Well" said the alien, "when he came to our planet we gave him chocolate. What did you do?"


----------

